# The Snow Plow - Shovel - Phone Number???



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone have a phone number for the snow plow??

Anyone have a coupon code to use?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Plowsite usually works


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam too late lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't Paul has some kind of deal on them?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I just ordered three. Got free shipping but didnt use any code, darn!!!!


----------



## snowdom (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] is the best way to get ahold of them!


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

is there a promo code for the shovels?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone know the code?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I really want to try the grader, but I need a 48" not 36" anyone have one of these?


----------

